# Dan Duchaine's Theory of post AR mediated growth



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 7, 2005)

*from the VIPBOARD;
*



> I am in the process of wrapping up a short 8 week bulker. I've always been interested in Duchaine's Theory of Post AR Mediated Growth and what I understand of it, that I tried it during this cycle. However, I'm not a reckless Duchaine. Much time and energy went into researching every possible aspect of this cycle theory. I am not afraid of being a guinea pig as long as I'm an informed guinea pig. For those of you who don't know, Duchaine's Theory states that at supraphysiological levels of AAS (especially test) another growth pathway opens. This is achieved by reaching levels of 4g-10g of AAS per week. Unfortunately the theory is somewhat incomplete. I say this because even though Duchaine tested this many times, he died before he had a chance to get his entire theory in writing. Information is very hard to find and the biochemistry behind the new pathway can't be found (at least I can't find it). IMO this is not what killed him although after doing it hundreds of times it certainly could have been a factor. I think what ultimately killed Duchaine is the fact that he was the world's best AAS/performance enhancing drug guinea pig. Finally things caught up with him and may he rest in peace.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to give this theory a simple test. After gathering all the research I possibly could, studying, talking with other bbers, etc, I began my experiment. My 8 week bulker was run as a standard pyramid with the middle four weeks at supraphysiological levels. I quickly ramped up to the dosages I took and then quickly came back down. I'm currently in week 8 preparing for PCT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 7, 2005)

No thanks.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

10 grams  a week of steroids....................what a pussy
The women I train take more than that.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a friend who takes in around 4.5 grams a week for 16 weeks when he is bulking. You'd love to have his size. 5'10" tall,  255 - 265 lbs, hugh chest and legs. really wide shoulders and 23" arms to go with it all. B/F around 12%. Age 30


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I have a friend who takes in around 4.5 grams a week for 16 weeks when he is bulking. You'd love to have his size. 5'10" tall,  255 - 265 lbs, hugh chest and legs. really wide shoulders and 23" arms to go with it all. B/F around 12%. Age 30


That's a huge mofo! is he competing also?


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 8, 2005)

Dan Duchaine had some advanced theories and some outrageous ones, that's what made him great.  I would do a bit more research before attempting any of his older theories.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I have a friend who takes in around 4.5 grams a week for 16 weeks when he is bulking. You'd love to have his size. 5'10" tall,  255 - 265 lbs, hugh chest and legs. really wide shoulders and 23" arms to go with it all. B/F around 12%. Age 30


I believe few people would want to be that weight at that height. I certainly wouldn't. Most chicks don't dig freaks, either.


----------



## Mags (Nov 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I believe few people would want to be that weight at that height. I certainly wouldn't. Most chicks don't dig freaks, either.


As impressive as his size is (come on guys, its great when you see a freak, just massive is cool!) I agree with Pirate, he's just too damn small. Yeah, i'd love to get big but not to the point I was wider than I was tall and looked like a looney tune character after a giant anvil had squashed him etc. I say tall and massive.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 9, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> As impressive as his size is (come on guys, its great when you see a freak, just massive is cool!) I agree with Pirate, he's just too damn small. Yeah, i'd love to get big but not to the point I was wider than I was tall and looked like a looney tune character after a giant anvil had squashed him etc. I say tall and massive.



So do you think it will be harder for me to compete in the future since I'm only 5'10"??


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 9, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> So do you think it will be harder for me to compete in the future since I'm only 5'10"??


 Most bodybuilders are fairly short. Johnny Jackson is something like 5'8" and Jay Cutler is 5'9" I think. Generally it's easier for a shorter person to look more muscular because their limbs and torso aren't as long as a tall person. Plus tall people have a longer range of motion. Think about the law of conservation of mass in terms of a ball of yarn. Whether in a ball, or completely stretched out, it's the same amount of yarn, but the ball looks bigger due to it's size being closer to equal in all three dimensions rather than much larger in one and smaller in the other two like if you unrolled it all. The same visual paradox can be applied to muscle. If a tall guy carries the same amount of muscle as a short guy, the shorter guy will look more muscular.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 9, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Most bodybuilders are fairly short. Johnny Jackson is something like 5'8" and Jay Cutler is 5'9" I think. Generally it's easier for a shorter person to look more muscular because their limbs and torso aren't as long as a tall person. Plus tall people have a longer range of motion. Think about the law of conservation of mass in terms of a ball of yarn. Whether in a ball, or completely stretched out, it's the same amount of yarn, but the ball looks bigger due to it's size being closer to equal in all three dimensions rather than much larger in one and smaller in the other two like if you unrolled it all. The same visual paradox can be applied to muscle. If a tall guy carries the same amount of muscle as a short guy, the shorter guy will look more muscular.




That's what I was thinking...cutler is a monster BTW...right now I'm 202 as of tonight, only eight pounds from goal and I'm only four weeks into this cycle.  Don't know why but I can put on stupid amounts of weight in short periods of time considering the very low dosages I'm playing around with.  23lbs in 8 wks of test E @250mgs E5D.  I mean, that is pretty good right?  I'm thinking two or three more years and I'll be ready for my first amateur show hopefully.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking...cutler is a monster BTW...right now I'm 202 as of tonight, only eight pounds from goal and I'm only four weeks into this cycle.  Don't know why but I can put on stupid amounts of weight in short periods of time considering the very low dosages I'm playing around with.  23lbs in 8 wks of test E @250mgs E5D.  I mean, that is pretty good right?  I'm thinking two or three more years and I'll be ready for my first amateur show hopefully.


23lbs on a first cycle at that dose is very normal...
each cycle you will gain less and eventually you will have to up the dose considerably and for a longer time to continue making gains..


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 9, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking...cutler is a monster BTW...right now I'm 202 as of tonight, only eight pounds from goal and I'm only four weeks into this cycle. Don't know why but I can put on stupid amounts of weight in short periods of time considering the very low dosages I'm playing around with. 23lbs in 8 wks of test E @250mgs E5D. I mean, that is pretty good right? I'm thinking two or three more years and I'll be ready for my first amateur show hopefully.


 I put on 35lbs on my first cycle, but it was a dirty bulk and I had to cut for a long time to get back to my desired bf%. I won't bulk like that again, that's for sure. It was fun knowing I was 5'9" and 216lbs, but I had to cut back down big time, and am now at about 203-205.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 10, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I put on 35lbs on my first cycle, but it was a dirty bulk and I had to cut for a long time to get back to my desired bf%. I won't bulk like that again, that's for sure. It was fun knowing I was 5'9" and 216lbs, but I had to cut back down big time, and am now at about 203-205.



I wonder if I had done like so many recommend here and taken 500mgs a week instead of 250, would I have seen gains like that.


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I wonder if I had done like so many recommend here and taken 500mgs a week instead of 250, would I have seen gains like that.


250 every 5 days is like 350mg a week


----------

